# Zaya New or Old



## SaltFlyTyer (Feb 11, 2008)

Hey everyone.. I have been reading about zaya rum on here.. I checked several stores with no luck.. Today at work i had to go to a little store and there it is!! 6 bottles... 
Does anyone know if the new bottles still say Guatemala or not?? 

I like the taste of zacapa 23 anos but havnt tried zaya.

Is $47 a bottle for the zaya worth it??
..kris..


----------



## BDR (Aug 3, 2008)

Haven't tried the new Zaya, but trying to get my hands on some locally. I did find some online at Hi Times Wines for about half the price you quoted. You might check there. Even with shipping it should be much cheaper than $47.


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

SaltFlyTyer said:


> Hey everyone.. I have been reading about zaya rum on here.. I checked several stores with no luck.. Today at work i had to go to a little store and there it is!! 6 bottles...
> Does anyone know if the new bottles still say Guatemala or not??
> 
> I like the taste of zacapa 23 anos but havnt tried zaya.
> ...


$47.00 is about $20.00 too much :tpd:

Rob :bl


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

The old blend should say Guatemala on the bottom of the label & cost around $30/bottle. I say shop around because they are making mad profit off of those bottles.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Here is photo I took last year of the old stuff. Hope it helps, with your determination.



—Richard

PS I think I paid around $30


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I won't pay more than $32 on Zaya. It's GREAT, but anymore than $32 is a rip off. :2


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

New bottles say "Trinidad" somewhere on the bottle, old say "Guatemala". That's about the only difference.

I agree with the rest, that price is too high.


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

just an FYI - Safeway (Vons etc.) bought out the last remaining stock of Zaya old (it's been spotted on select store shelves for less than $30). maybe keep an eye out if SW is in your region... particularly in nicer more upscale areas - you might get lucky.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Lucky.....too bad they never sold it up here


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

They have it at my Safeway, I'm going to get 2 more bottles tonight. :dr


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Saw the Guatemalan version at my grocer this evening, but it was $34. Might look at some other places.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Darrell said:


> I won't pay more than $32 on Zaya. It's GREAT, but anymore than $32 is a rip off. :2


I regularly paid $35 for it and it was worth every penny. $47 is too high; but then again, I've seen it for $50 in Indiana.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

The Professor said:


> I regularly paid $35 for it and it was worth every penny. $47 is too high; but then again, I've seen it for $50 in Indiana.


I'd pay $35, what I meant was I would not pay $47.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

It's $49 here in Virginia (ABC state run stores).


Ron


----------



## fissure30 (Apr 28, 2008)

The one and only place I saw it was $47. It was an old bottle and they jacked it up since it was being changed. Didn't stop me getting it since it wasn't for me:ss


----------



## SaltFlyTyer (Feb 11, 2008)

tzaddi said:


> Here is photo I took last year of the old stuff. Hope it helps, with your determination.
> 
> -Richard
> 
> PS I think I paid around $30


That is the bottle in the store.. Thank you... I dont want to pay so much for a bottle but i will check safeway.. 
..kris..


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

even 35 is to much :r


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

As has been mentioned, keep in mind that the word Guatemala has been substituted with the word Trinidad for the newer bottle. Country of origin is the only thing that has changed noticeably from the old bottle to the new bottle.

Given that the new bottle seems to be sparse, it seems safe to assume when it is said "That's the bottle" ~ you gents are likely right that it's the old bottle but do keep in mind, on looks, the bottles are EXACTLY the same with the exception of one word.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

BigVito said:


> even 35 is to much :r


You wouldn't know good booze if it bit you in the ass, Perry. Go back and drink your Keystone Light and leave the good booze to us. :r


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Anybody know how the flavor compares? If I missed it on an earlier post I apologize.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Darrell said:


> You wouldn't know good booze if it bit you in the ass, Perry. Go back and drink your Keystone Light and leave the good booze to us. :r


ok Corona boy


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

RGD said:


> It's $49 here in Virginia (ABC state run stores).
> 
> Ron


Same here in N.C.

Socialized liquor stores blow!

ATL


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

Twill413 said:


> Anybody know how the flavor compares? If I missed it on an earlier post I apologize.


Haven't had it myself, but the folks over at ministryofrum.com say it has a stronger vanilla flavor, and maybe a touch sweeter. They compare it to Angostura 1919 (Angostura is the new distiller that produces Zaya), and some admit that they may not notice the difference if they weren't looking for it.


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

I paid ~40-45 for my bottles, I dont regret it. If I could find it cheaper thats great but I cant, so I'll pay what I have to for the best rum to ever hit my lips.

When the new stuff comes in I'll buy that too


----------



## Ironfreak (Apr 28, 2006)

My Safeway had 6 bottles and it was even on sale @ $27 a pop.. :tu


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Ironfreak said:


> My Safeway had 6 bottles and it was even on sale @ $27 a pop.. :tu


I am sure that there are many gorillas here that would be happy to share in the cost of that bounty. Snatch them up for sure.:tu


----------



## GregSVT (Jul 9, 2008)

My local used to have the old bottles at $40 each but they have sold out. I drove to a store about 10 miles North that had 1 bottle left and bought it before it was all gone from around this area. 

This stuff is so good I don't have a problem spending $40 + tax...


----------



## Ironfreak (Apr 28, 2006)

tzaddi said:


> I am sure that there are many gorillas here that would be happy to share in the cost of that bounty. Snatch them up for sure.:tu


I will go buy them out if there is interest here.

PM me if you guys are interested.. (Shipping costs may make this less of a deal, I would assume)


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

Be aware of shipping laws. For example, shipping alcohol into MD is a felony.


----------



## Ironfreak (Apr 28, 2006)

Mark C said:


> Be aware of shipping laws. For example, shipping alcohol into MD is a felony.


I did some searching and I can 'legally' ship to these states if anyone is interested.

California 
Colorado 
Connecticut 
District Of Columbia 
Florida 
Georgia 
Idaho 
Illinois 
Iowa 
Louisiana 
Michigan 
Minnesota 
Missouri 
Nebraska 
Nevada 
New Hampshire 
New Mexico 
New York 
North Carolina 
North Dakota 
Ohio 
Oregon 
South Carolina 
Texas 
Vermont 
Virginia 
Washington 
West Virginia 
Wisconsin 
Wyoming


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

Mark C said:


> Haven't had it myself, but the folks over at ministryofrum.com say it has a stronger vanilla flavor, and maybe a touch sweeter. They compare it to Angostura 1919 (Angostura is the new distiller that produces Zaya), and some admit that they may not notice the difference if they weren't looking for it.


I've heard that the Vanilla is quite noticeable on the new one which I think should be out soon.


----------



## Wombat (Sep 8, 2005)

I have been looking for a while for this and finally found one bottle of the old in a local store. Paid about 38 with taxes, but not too bad. Very nice, tried it last night. I'll be very interested in picking up a bottle of the new blend when it's out to compare!


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

Ironfreak said:


> I did some searching and I can 'legally' ship to these states if anyone is interested.
> 
> California
> Colorado
> ...


Be careful in your interpretation (and public posting). It is my understanding that it is illegal for any individual to ship liquor across any state line. In some cases (depending on local law / jurisdiction) it may be illegal to ship cross counties with-in a state.

If you referred to various merchant details on-line - that isn't an indication of anything other than the licensing fees they have paid in order to be authorized to ship to those said states. It requires legal authorization (applications + fees paid + authorization granted) per state.

Now if you're working for or connected to a store, that's one thing, but I believe the purchase off the shelf from one retail location and resale / shipping through use of another merchant's authorized destinations would come into question legally too.

Not to sound like a complete kill-joy there.

...And if you don't get takers let me know, I'm in the Bay Area and still looking for a bottle or two to squirrel.


----------



## cherrybomb (Aug 27, 2008)

From what i noticed there was no huge difference other than they raised the price I get popped for 42.99 in TN Damn Biblebelt!


----------

